# Pancake man recipe



## Nailedit77 (11/3/16)

Ooops 

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/vape-breakfast-classics-pancake-man/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/3/16)

Another oops

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/one-hit-wonder-the-milk-man/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/3/16)

Last oops

http://www.lediypourlesnuls.com/one-hit-wonder-the-muffin-man/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (11/3/16)

SUBBED

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (11/3/16)

Some of the recipes on les clones aren't bad.. but don't expect too much.
It's largely a collection of stuff from ELR and Reddit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

